# Substrates Molding



## Chimpy666 (Sep 16, 2005)

I found some funghi type stuff developing in my substrate this morning i cleaned it out and put new fresh coconut husk down in her plant pot, i was just wondering is there any type of bedding that does not rot or decay?? artifical substrates instead of the natural stuff like coconut husk??

Olly


----------



## arm2010 (Sep 16, 2005)

I use vermiculite it holds the water well,its not everybody choice but i'm pretty certain it does not mold.


----------



## Rick (Sep 16, 2005)

Mine molds too. Just change it.


----------

